# Solved: Outlook 2007 - Body of email message missing



## bahamianfish

I use Outlook 2007 and can see all my e-mail messages in the preview panel but one e-mail which I receive weekly, always shows as blank when I receive it on my laptop (vista 64bit) but I can view the content on my desktop - same operating system, same office 2007 small business package. I have checked the encoding and made sure that they are the same on the desktop (which I can view) and the laptop (which I can't view) - any ideas as to how I can get to view emails from this one sender - it is the only sender I have problems with but they are regular emails which I need to see. HELP please.........


----------



## chronk

bahamianfish,

I have seen something similar (or same?)
Please try this -
From within Outlook, click on Tools > Options > Click the Mail Format Tab
Click the "Stationary and Fonts" button.
On the "Personal Stationary" Tab - under - "Composing and reading plain text messages" - Click the "Fonts" Button - and - instead of a blank rectangle - or "Automatic" 

Choose a color for the Font (Usually you would want Black) your preference.
Now see if you can read the E-Mail from that one particular user.


----------



## bahamianfish

Hi Chronk - thanks for the info - have tried altering the settings as you suggest but it makes no difference. I can't help feeling it has to have something to do with the 'encoding' (message - other actions - encoding) as I used to be able to see stuff from this sender, then I looked (and may have altered) the encoding and it all disappeared. I have re-set to the original encoding and I have re-sent the message from the desktop to the laptop and ensured that the encoding is the same (unicode (UTF-8)) but still can't see the body of the message. After I checked the coding was the same, I tried your trick once more with the font, but still no body message - so I am still stumpped - any other ideas???? Any thoughts would be gratefuly appreciated


----------



## chronk

bahamianfish,

I am stumped on this one! 
I was stumped on the issue I described also until I realized the formatting was set to blank or auto - and choosing black - fixed it - I was thinking your issue was likely the same.
Is the regular E-Mail in html or is it a particular font?
You may want to check this out - but I'm still wondering why you are able to see on one computer and not the other:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2001972

If the messages are not sent in html - I would have to wonder what font they were sent in - your font could be corrupted - I am reaching here.
I have seen font not show up or not show up properly - if you find out what font the E-Mail is sent in (if the same consistently) then you can go to fonts in your control panel and view the font that the E-Mail are composed in - and see if you can see the font normally through the fonts in control panel.

Best of luck with this one.


----------



## bahamianfish

Hello Chronk

I really appreciate all your efforts - you are a star to be so supportive. I am only a beginner so it is all rather confusing for me. I am not sure how to tell if the message I receive is in HTML or not, but it is a weekly sales bulletin so has lots of colors etc and when I highlighted over the main font (on the desktop where I can see it), it was showing as 'script mt bold' and when I checked the laptop, that font seems to be loaded, although I would have no idea how to tell if it was corrupt in any way. To add to the mystery further, my pda is synced to my laptop and when the message is synced to the pda, the body of the message can be seen! I used to be able to see messaged from this sender when I received them on my laptop but now all all the messages I receive from them are blank, although, if I forward them from the desktop to the laptop by way of an attachement, I can read them. The problem is I sometimes need to get the info from the bulletins when I am away from the desktop, hence my doggedly determination to try and sort the problem................. can't tell you how much I appreciate you efforts to help fix the problem..........


----------



## chronk

bahamianfish,

You are welcome for the attempts to assist you in this strange issue!
I hope we find a solution or work around for you.

If you have anti virus scanning the E-Mail messages - that can cause issues - perhaps seeing the blank E-Mail. So I would turn off that as a test - and next time you receive the E-Mail see if it is blank.
Virus scanners will still be looking for viruses - whether or not you want to keep that as a permanent setting is up to you.

In order to check the font - Click on the Vista start - (orb) button.
Click Control Panel - choose "Classic View" - choose - double click on "Fonts".
Find the Font - 'script mt bold' (SCRIPTBL.TTF)
- shortcut to find the font - once you click on a font - hit the "s" key on the keyboard - to look through the "s-es".

Double click on the script mt bold font - if you can read the alphabet, numbers, and jackdaws sentence - your font should not be corrupt. - If you cannot read it - or there are strange colors or shapes - then it is corrupt - and you will need to re-install the font - which you can copy from your other system - put on thumb drive or send by E-Mail.


At least for a temporary work around I would forward the E-Mail to my yahoo, or gmail account - you can sign up for one at yahoo.com or google.com - unless you already have a web based E-Mail account.
Also - if you can access your current E-Mail account through Outlook Web Access (OWA) - you would likely be able to see the E-Mail through that interface.


----------



## bahamianfish

Dear Chronk
You are a marvel! I am not quite sure what did the trick, but think changing the font from automatic to black could have been a major part - although it didn't work with the original 'blank body' e-mail (that I was forwarding from the desk top to the laptop) that I was receiving and it was showing no body text - I decided to leave the settings for the font alone (i.e. on black and not automatic as you originally suggested) and today the weekly e-mail came through with no problems at all. Yipee, I could read it all! I also checked the 'script mt bold' font and it was not corrupted............. your instructions were very easy to follow - even for a beginner like me! and I just want to say a big thank you for sticking with me and being so persistant in getting the problem solved................... you are the best. Thank you again.


----------



## chronk

bahamianfish,

You are welcome! Glad to hear the settings worked!

I need help from time to time also - and have received great help here and at other forums. Help from others along with (googling), some knowledge and experimenting has helped me to overcome many issues - there is always things we don't know - but it feels good to seek the assistance - and explore our way through.
I am thankful for the help I receive - and rejoice when I am able to help someone else.


----------

